# Table saw rail and fence system idea



## R_kelsall (22 Dec 2014)

Afternoon everyone, i'm sure this has been done before but wondered if anyone has used any aluminium extrusion to construct their own rail and fence system??

Something along the lines of the Incra system (http://www.incra.com/product_tsf_main.htm)

I was thinking of buying some extrusion connecting it to the saw with some angle and then connecting the fence with specifically made brackets. 

Is this possible and if so whats the pros and cons? 

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Brentingby (24 Dec 2014)

You could do it. Might be an enjoyable way to spend some shop time. You might not save any money especially if your time has value.


----------



## niagra (24 Dec 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNyOAOTMl5grahBoOEdzBSg

Check out this guy's videos. He has a lot on making your own fence and some vids on aluminium extrusions.


----------



## marcros (24 Dec 2014)

I think that the fence in the YouTube link is very good, particularly if you can weld. If you can't, there are some plans around that utilise a toggle clamp. I have a manufactured version of this fence and it is solid. 

The incra system is different- it is adjustable to fractions of a mm. It also required a lot of space. It is supposed to be very good but is very much about attempting to machine wood to metal tolerances. 

Personally if you want to upgrade your saw fence, I would look at the first options rather than trying to make the incra.


----------

